# 8 days and counting......



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

I got a job with Vida Vacations in San Jose Del Cabo. It's a 3 month trial but I am going to Mexico to stay...... I have been doing research for about a year and had planned to make the move but this job offer has moved my plans forwards by at least 2 years. Cabo was not on my radar, I was looking at the central highlands but I'm jumping in. Anybody know anybody who sells timeshares? Anyone want to meet up once I'm there, i would love to make some friends. I don't know much about the expat community in Cabo..... Any and all words of wisdom welcome....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Sedway said:


> I got a job with Vida Vacations in San Jose Del Cabo. It's a 3 month trial but I am going to Mexico to stay...... I have been doing research for about a year and had planned to make the move but this job offer has moved my plans forwards by at least 2 years. Cabo was not on my radar, I was looking at the central highlands but I'm jumping in. Anybody know anybody who sells timeshares? Anyone want to meet up once I'm there, i would love to make some friends. I don't know much about the expat community in Cabo..... Any and all words of wisdom welcome....


Good luck. It should be fun.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sedway said:


> I got a job with Vida Vacations in San Jose Del Cabo. It's a 3 month trial but I am going to Mexico to stay...... I have been doing research for about a year and had planned to make the move but this job offer has moved my plans forwards by at least 2 years. Cabo was not on my radar, I was looking at the central highlands but I'm jumping in. Anybody know anybody who sells timeshares? Anyone want to meet up once I'm there, i would love to make some friends. I don't know much about the expat community in Cabo..... Any and all words of wisdom welcome....


I admire your adventurous spirit! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Have fun! Just remember that not everybody is your friend. Americans or Mexicans. I love it here- am currently in north Baja near Ensenada but have been much further south on the mainland (near Acapulco) as well as north in Sonora. Like everywhere, good and bad people. We got cheated due to my own "naive-ness" down south, but also made some really good friends. Mexico is a funny place...everything is possible, but ya gotta wait for everything! If you are not patient- you will learn to be ha ha. But all in all- Mexico is wonderful, beautiful and an amazing adventure! Enjoy!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope your new employer is taking care of all your visas and work permits...
I know a little about the timeshare business from friends who do that type of work 
and usually the company sets up the sales team ( maybe 2 gringos and 2 nationals) 
in an apartment...The problem now a days is the market is very soft but if your a 
good salesperson you can make lots of money if you do not mind being a pressure 
salesperson.....Might make a funny reality series,LOL..suerte


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's another, more extensive discussion about working in timeshare sales ... probably a month ago. Scroll down to look for it, because it contains some information you, Sedway, might find helpful. Best of luck.


----------



## Sedway (Apr 28, 2014)

*On hold......*

I am not a happy camper this evening. I should be dipping my toes in the ocean and having a margarita but I am still here in Los Angeles. To make a long story short I did not get my passport back in time to travel....... I will now be going to Nuevo Vallarta at the end of September. That is the next training class and starting location for my job.

To say I am disappointed is an understatement. But I always said everything happens for a reason so I now I have to walk the walk. The ocean was never my first choice in Mexico but I will say I prefer PV to Cabo. I hear there is a great expat community there, with a library and everything ( I'm a big reader).

So that's my story and I'm sticking to it.... So who on here is from PV???


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Beautiful country around Vallarta, it will be very green .... and easy to get away from the resort feeling


----------

